# 12 Gallon Nano Cub



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

So I am finally going to get a 12gallon nano cube and have a few questions. First off I do not want to do anything special with the tank. I just want to do basic stuff to see how hard the saltwater thing truly is, then I will go bigger.

So, if im just doing a little bit of live rock, and fish do i need a protein skimmer? I do not plan on buying any corals if that helps.

Second, best substrate, i have heard live sand, crushed coral, etc. and am curious your thoughts on the best.

I read that the nano cube has basically everything built into the back of it. All I believe I need is a heater and thats it....?

thanks for the help, ive been reading SW forums for 6 or 7 months to get ideas and see how things work


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You dont need a skimmer...but you will need to do more water changes without one. I used a little hob skimmer with my 12 gallon...and it worked great...and you couldnt see it in the tank. 
I like live sand for substrate...Im not a huge fan of crushed coral. I just dont like the look when compared to sand....and I think it is healthier for the tank. 
You will need a heater...but what I did was removed everything they have in the back....like any sponge or bio-media...and just filled it with live rock rubble. Sponges are not good in a SW tank...and live rock is the only media you really need. If you take out the baskets that come in the back...you will have room to stick a heater in the back so you wont need to see it. Also...you can have the skimmer intake tube in the back as well...so you wont see it in the display part of the tank. The only thing else you might want to add is a powerhead to circulate the water around the tank. I know there is one in the back...but I liked having another one to get some good flow around the tank.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks 4 the advice. i read the exact same thing bout the filter media, and replacing it with live rock rubble. I have a ton of extra heaters/power heads from my piranha tanks, so i will just add those.... thanks again and it should be here within the next week or so, and ill add picks once i get it up, and put rock in it.


----------

